# [email protected] (Update: Gortat to Dallas?)



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Twitter is an amazing tool.

http://twitter.com/dmorey

Meeting in a few w/ Gortat.Send a note to him NOW at [email protected] .He will receive.Show him how much we want him in Red!about 1 hour ago from TwitterBerry


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[email protected]*



> While their cornerstone center considered treatment options, the Rockets began the free-agent shopping season at the front door of a player they hope will fill in for him.
> 
> Rockets general manager Daryl Morey began his recruiting efforts to sign Magic backup center Marcin Gortat at 11:01 p.m. Tuesday, the first minute teams could begin speaking to free agents.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6505724.html



> For a backup center, Orlando’s Marcin Gortat is surprisingly popular. At least in Houston, where the future of Yao Ming is uncertain.
> 
> Rockets general manager Daryl Morey launched an all-out bid to land the backup to Dwight Howard(notes) on Wednesday, showing up at Gortat’s home in Orlando just after midnight (Eastern time), virtually the minute teams were officially allowed to begin negotiating with free agents.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AuZJD3L3DeMhXfFulygGSOa8vLYF?slug=ap-rockets-freeagency&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

Man, we could really use Gortat about now.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

signing gortat and coming up with a sign and trade with artest to bring in a solid perimeter player would be nice.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Expectations of Gortat?*

Hey guys I want to know if Gortat signs with the Rockets, what exactly are you expecting of him? Hypothetically speaking, if Yao IS out for a whole season do you see Gortat stepping up to the plate and starting?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*

Yes, Gortat would be your starting center with Scola most likely backing him up depending what else Daryl does in the offseason.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*

As much as I want him here, Orlando isn't going to let him go. Any reasonable deal, they are going to match. Unless we really over pay him (I hope we don't) then I just don't see it happening.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*



OneBadLT123 said:


> As much as I want him here, Orlando isn't going to let him go. Any reasonable deal, they are going to match. Unless we really over pay him (I hope we don't) then I just don't see it happening.


i read somewhere that the magic said they probably can't match an offer over 5 mil. the rockets can offer the mle which is over 5 mil and i don't think would be overpaying him, so it could happen.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*



rocketeer said:


> i read somewhere that the magic said they probably can't match an offer over 5 mil. the rockets can offer the mle which is over 5 mil and i don't think would be overpaying him, so it could happen.


If we use over 5 million on a free agent, it's going to make things awfully difficult with those 2 2nd round draft picks.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*



Pimped Out said:


> If we use over 5 million on a free agent, it's going to make things awfully difficult with those 2 2nd round draft picks.


huh?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*



rocketeer said:


> huh?


we need money to sign them with. All our previous second round picks have taken a chunk of the MLE.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [email protected]*

Gortat would be perfect. Hopefully he sees the advantages to playing with Yao and the Rockets.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*

Yeah I think the 6mill for the late second rounders wasnt the smartest move anymore.

Unless it doesnt affect the luxury tax?

I realise they will want to stay under that. Spending that 6 mill on the draft for players that wont make the rotation. Probably means we have less money to spend for guys who will make the rotation.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*



hroz said:


> Yeah I think the 6mill for the late second rounders wasnt the smartest move anymore.
> 
> Unless it doesnt affect the luxury tax?
> 
> I realise they will want to stay under that. Spending that 6 mill on the draft for players that wont make the rotation. Probably means we have less money to spend for guys who will make the rotation.


No, what PO means is that we have to use the MLE if we want to sign Budinger and Taylor. The 6M we used to acquire their draft rights were just cash, it doesn't affect anything except Les' pockets.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [email protected]*

Maybe we can sign and trade Lull and either Budinger or Taylor for Gortat. I definitely want to keep one of the 2, but that Lull dude can see the door.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: [email protected]*

^Do that!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Maybe we can sign and trade Lull and either Budinger or Taylor for Gortat. I definitely want to keep one of the 2, but that Lull dude can see the door.


Llull will probably stay in Europe.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*



Cornholio said:


> No, what PO means is that we have to use the MLE if we want to sign Budinger and Taylor. The 6M we used to acquire their draft rights were just cash, it doesn't affect anything except Les' pockets.


but i'm almost completely sure that we don't have to use the mle to sign those guys.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*



rocketeer said:


> but i'm almost completely sure that we don't have to use the mle to sign those guys.


We can sign them for the minimum (like we did with Landry) and we wouldn't use our MLE. But if we want to do what we did with Dorsey (4 years with TO for the last two), then we would have to use the MLE.

http://nbaroundtable.wordpress.com/2008/09/29/rockets-sign-dorsey/


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*



Cornholio said:


> We can sign them for the minimum (like we did with Landry) and we wouldn't use our MLE. But if we want to do what we did with Dorsey (4 years with TO for the last two), then we would have to use the MLE.
> 
> http://nbaroundtable.wordpress.com/2008/09/29/rockets-sign-dorsey/


yeah, that's what i was thinking. he can use part of the mle(or cap space) to sign them for more if you want, but by no means do you have to use it.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: [email protected]*

MLE for Gortat is good value. Unless we get a good S&T offer, Magic can easily match the MLE for him. And unless we get Sheed or McDyess, I expect the Magic to look to keep Gortat. We can always trade him in the future for good value, rather than let both him and Hedo walk for free right now. I understand Gortat wants to start, so if we get a good offer, Im sure magic management would be willing to accomodate that and trade him somewhere like Houston for the right price.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*



Blue Magic said:


> MLE for Gortat is good value. Unless we get a good S&T offer, Magic can easily match the MLE for him. And unless we get Sheed or McDyess, I expect the Magic to look to keep Gortat. We can always trade him in the future for good value, rather than let both him and Hedo walk for free right now. I understand Gortat wants to start, so if we get a good offer, Im sure magic management would be willing to accomodate that and trade him somewhere like Houston for the right price.


didn't your gm say that the magic weren't going to be able to match an offer over 5 mil?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: [email protected]*



rocketeer said:


> didn't your gm say that the magic weren't going to be able to match an offer over 5 mil?


Lol, our GM also said Vince Carter is fools gold. Our GM is a very low profile guy, but he's not an idiot. Why would he let Gortat walk for free over 0.6 mil? C'mon use your brain. Magic are very thin up front at the moment. We will either get value out of Gortat, or we will keep him. We're not just gonna let Hedo AND Gortat walk for free. That would leave us with only the MLE to sign a min of 5 guys.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*



Blue Magic said:


> Lol, our GM also said Vince Carter is fools gold. Our GM is a very low profile guy, but he's not an idiot. Why would he let Gortat walk for free over 0.6 mil? C'mon use your brain. Magic are very thin up front at the moment. We will either get value out of Gortat, or we will keep him. We're not just gonna let Hedo AND Gortat walk for free. That would leave us with only the MLE to sign a min of 5 guys.


for one, i doubt the magic want to pay gortat 5+ mil per season to play 10-12 minutes per game.

and i can't remember exactly what the quote was i read, but it may have been they can't afford to pay him 5 mil per year. a deal starting at the mle ends up being much higher than that.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: [email protected]*



rocketeer said:


> for one, i doubt the magic want to pay gortat 5+ mil per season to play 10-12 minutes per game.
> 
> and i can't remember exactly what the quote was i read, but it may have been they can't afford to pay him 5 mil per year. a deal starting at the mle ends up being much higher than that.


Gortat is a pretty coveted guy. The Magic can trade him at any time bro. It's all about aquiring assets. The Magic need bodies, and if we dont get anything out of Hedo's situation, there's no reason why we would let Gortat go for free. If Gortat wants to start and his agent can present Orlando with some S&T options, then we'll be in business. Other than that, i dont know what else to tell you.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: [email protected]*

This was our GM yesterday:



> Magic general manager Otis Smith made that clear on Wednesday. The team's willingness to pay the luxury tax for the first time makes Smith confident that Orlando will pay the price to retain Gortat.
> 
> "The owner said we can go into tax so that changes things. Once you get clearance to (go beyond the luxury tax threshold), (Gortat) has to go get a deal and let us see what we're comfortable doing," Smith said. "At this point, we're matching everything that comes back to us on him.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*



Blue Magic said:


> Gortat is a pretty coveted guy. The Magic can trade him at any time bro. It's all about aquiring assets. The Magic need bodies, and if we dont get anything out of Hedo's situation, there's no reason why we would let Gortat go for free. If Gortat wants to start and his agent can present Orlando with some S&T options, then we'll be in business. Other than that, i dont know what else to tell you.


the thing is trading gortat at any time would mean that the magic would have to take back the salary to match. so if the magic can't afford him, they couldn't afford that option either. a sign and trade would only come into play if they were sending him to a team with cap space(so they wouldn't have to match salaries) or if they took on salary themselves.

i'm not saying the rockets are definitely going to get gortat or that gortat is definitely going to leave orlando. but just going by what i think your gm has said, it appears that the magic would let him go to a full mle offer.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: [email protected]*



rocketeer said:


> the thing is trading gortat at any time would mean that the magic would have to take back the salary to match. so if the magic can't afford him, they couldn't afford that option either. a sign and trade would only come into play if they were sending him to a team with cap space(so they wouldn't have to match salaries) or if they took on salary themselves.
> 
> i'm not saying the rockets are definitely going to get gortat or that gortat is definitely going to leave orlando. but just going by what i think your gm has said, it appears that the magic would let him go to a full mle offer.


But the trades dont have to be a one-for-one swap. If we could get two guys who could contribute for one, then that is something you have to look into. Good 7' big men, dont grow on trees. I fully expect Orlando to get some kind value from him.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*



> Restricted free-agent center Marcin Gortat was scheduled to fly to Dallas on Thursday after giving the Mavericks a verbal commitment to sign an offer sheet with them next week, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Mavericks are bringing Gortat to town to tour the area and the team's facilities after extending him an offer believed to be worth Dallas' full mid-level exception -- which could translate to a five-year deal starting at roughly $5.6 million -- in hopes of dissuading the Orlando Magic from matching the offer.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4303432


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*



rocketeer said:


> but i'm almost completely sure that we don't have to use the mle to sign those guys.


If we don't use the MLE to sign them, they will receive around 450k for one year and we find ourselves in the difficult situation a year from now that we had with landry a year ago.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*



Pimped Out said:


> If we don't use the MLE to sign them, they will receive around 450k for one year and we find ourselves in the difficult situation a year from now that we had with landry a year ago.


i think you can sign rookies to 2 year deals.

anyway, i don't think it's all that difficult of a situation. if they prove they can play and have a role of the team, you pay them some money. if not, you let them walk. doesn't seem that difficult and the rockets are in line to have a lot of cap room to play with anyway.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*



rocketeer said:


> i think you can sign rookies to 2 year deals.
> 
> anyway, i don't think it's all that difficult of a situation. if they prove they can play and have a role of the team, you pay them some money. if not, you let them walk. doesn't seem that difficult and the rockets are in line to have a lot of cap room to play with anyway.


You _can_ sign them to a 2 year minimum deal. The draft picks, however, _will not_ sign that deal. They will be wanting a deal similar to what the 30th overall pick makes, not 2 years - 1 million. If they prove they can contribute to the team, we have to deal with the fact that some other team may pay them more they we want to give them out of our MLE next season


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Expectations of Gortat?*



Pimped Out said:


> You _can_ sign them to a 2 year minimum deal. The draft picks, however, _will not_ sign that deal. They will be wanting a deal similar to what the 30th overall pick makes, not 2 years - 1 million. If they prove they can contribute to the team, we have to deal with the fact that some other team may pay them more they we want to give them out of our MLE next season


but next season the rockets won't have to pay out of the mle because they will have a significant amount of cap room. if a team outbids the rockets for a 2nd round draft pick after their rookie year, i don't think it's really a big deal. it means they're probably getting overpaid and there is plenty of talent to be had anyway at a similar price, so i'm not all that worried.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You think the Rockets fans still love [email protected]?


----------

